# This fool doesn't know when to quit.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Jill Stein asks Loretta Lynch to probe US election system | Washington Examiner

The machines had to be wrong for us to lose. Doesn't matter that all the precincts in Detroit ended up with more votes than voters on the rolls


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Putin is right. Sore losers.


----------



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


It has something to do with the two, previous elections


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


You aren't very well read are you. 68 percent of Wayne county voted for hillary.

And Detroit (the county seat) is where more folks cast ballots than were on the registers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


Nobody voted for Trump, it was all the Russians. Oh, and they hacked the paper ballots too.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's called keeping your name and face in the public eye. Let's not forget all the millions her delusional supporters give to her. What is it about a fool and their money?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the DOJ will be deserted between the beginning of January until Trump takes over - plenty of lawyers have already moved on to new jobs - whatever they were working on is DOA


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Would "They" be so stupid as to try and VOID the election


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Would "They" be so stupid as to try and VOID the election


Never think these folks are stupid! Coniving,evil , greedy, sneeky, but never stupid.

They think we're stupid and ignorant for not following their divine guidance,


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


The precincts in Detroit where this happened were "Black" precincts, so only a fool would think that the votes were for Trump. Also, there is a big difference between what happened in Detroit and what happened in Wisconsin. In Detroit there were more votes then people who voted. In Wisconsin ther were some counts of ballots that were incorrect.

By the way, since those precincts in Detroit were "minority" precincts, its against Federal law to investigate what happened there. You can do a recount but you can't investigate the process in those type of precincts because it could "intimidate" minority voters. Wonder who got law passed?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


I must say the money that was spent for you to go to collage was a waste . Your brain is fried , were you a party girl in collage ? My 15 y/o grandson knows more about what's going on in this world then you do . And he is going to West Point .I hope and pray for you to find the truth about the real facts about how the real world is .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

lauras2u said:


> I find it funny you all would assume those ballots in detroit were cast for Hillary. All the extra ballots in wisconsin were for trump. I hope they do get those new machines but someone needs to look into what happened in detroit.


 Last election for Obama Madison WI 110% voter turn out ever vote for Obama that tell you some thing was not right. At 110% they stopped counting. Detroit is know for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't take the troll bait and it'll crawl back under it's rock .....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Insanity: repeating the same over multiple times expecting a different result.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't take the troll bait and it'll crawl back under it's rock .....


I've heard of the "PF Baitpile", but I was born in DeeTroit, and was part of "The Great White Flight" in '68

Nothing that has been stated about DeeTroit is false to my knowledge


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The current so called US AG should be packing already .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I must say the money that was spent for you to go to collage was a waste . Your brain is fried , were you a party girl in collage ? My 15 y/o grandson knows more about what's going on in this world then you do . And he is going to West Point .I hope and pray for you to find the truth about the real facts about how the real world is .


Ouch! Lmao!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The current so called US AG should be packing already .


Doubt it. She's a die hard Libtard.

Besides, she probably doesn't need to pack. I bet there's 10 armed officers around her all day...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Doubt it. She's a die hard Libtard.
> 
> Besides, she probably doesn't need to pack. I bet there's 10 armed officers around her all day...


 She should be packing her stuff to get out of town. She is done real soon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Nobody voted for Trump, it was all the Russians. Oh, and they hacked the paper ballots too.


Damn TG and her Russians! :vs_mad: I actually find all of this grasping at straws laughable and pathetic. It's like the liberal socialist bastards are still in second grade and everyone gets a trophy. It's over, move on you whining crybabies.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I've heard of the "PF Baitpile", but I was born in DeeTroit, and was part of "The Great White Flight" in '68
> 
> Nothing that has been stated about DeeTroit is false to my knowledge


you're late to the party - you don't know who's been trolling on the site ....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I left for awhile when the new admin took over. I was concerned about Vertical Scope.
Then I reset my password for the Ruger Forum and have been getting spammed ever since, so I figured why knot check back in.


----------

